# Balkans, bargains and bell-ringing cats... Samplecast #62 is LIVE!



## reutunes (Dec 16, 2017)

*Greetings,*

It's been such a busy week for me with videos and music to make. I've been producing a couple of walkthrough videos for Sonokinetic's new brass library and an incredible FIVE videos for the new orchestral collection from Red Room Audio.

Somehow I've also managed to put this week's Samplecast together, with a big review of Strezov Sampling's Balkan Ethnic Orchestra (which is really good). Things don't seem to be winding down for me in terms of work so this might be the last show before Christmas. On the other hand I'd really love to put together another awards show, like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNxJNRw-U9w (last year's) which was hugely fun to make. Let me know if you can think of any new catagories for this piss-take of a show. Until next time...

Reuben xxx



Download the podcast for the extended show with more tracks and information.

Featured this week:

Palette – Red Room Audio
Nagoya Harp – UVI
http://bit.ly/2kt1fYL (Torsion – Sampletraxx)
DRONAR : Vintage Synth – Gothic Instruments
http://bit.ly/2AFFxeW (Vikings – Keepforest)
Galactica – Cinetools
80% OFF Cinematic Solutions Collection – Zero-G
70% OFF Boost – Sample Magic
Thank You Sale – Triple Spiral Audio
Balkan Ethnic Orchestra – Strezov Sampling
Albion One 10th Anniversary – Spitfire Audio
Cinebrass Core 1.7 – Cinesamples
FREE Snaps Claps Slaps Stomps and Shouts – Red Room Audio
http://bit.ly/2AEhJbl (FREE Production Loops 2017 – Heavyocity)
FREE Desk Bell – Fracture Sounds
FREE Keyed Glock – Spitfire Labs
PAY WHAT YOU WANT VK1 Viking Synth – Blamsoft
http://bit.ly/2ku0IWC (Sketching Strings – Sketching Strings)


----------

